# Pentium mit 166MhHz

## bjartur

Hi Leute,

vorerste ienmall ein freundliches Hallo an allle anwesenden. Bin neu in der Runde mit wenig Linux-Erfahrung (Debian, RedHat).

Habe einen Pentium mit 66Mhz (ist das ein 386er?) mit 64Mb RAM, 40GB Festplatte, NVIDIA mit 32MB, den ich gerne als digitalen Videorecorder einsetzen möchte.

Habe gehört, daß Gentoo das schnellste sein soll, was man unter den Linux'en finden kann.

Meine Fragen nun: Macht es Sinn die Kiste dafür einzusetzen bzw. wie bekomme ich ein Gentoo auf die Kiste? Das müßte irgendwie offline gehen, denn zu Hause habe ich nur eine langsame Modem-Verbindung.

Mit den LiveCD's gehts laut Anleitung erst ab 'nem 486er.

Vielleicht weiß einer Rat.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Bjartur

----------

## Aphex3K

Ich hoffe du meinst einen 166er(!). Aber selbst der dürfte als digitaler Videorekorder viel zu langsam sein. Die Geschichte geht viel auf CPU (minimum 1 GHZ würde ich raten) und setzt schnelle Festplatten vorraus (UDMA 100/133 oder S-ATA empfohlen). Ich denk du wirst mit deinem Knecht keinen Spaß dabei haben.

Mein 120er Pentium MMX leistet wertvolle dienste als File-/ Printserver, Gateway und Firewall für DSL, HTTP-/ MySQL-/ PHP-Server und Backup-Server. Er ist zwar keine Rakete aber verlässlich  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Egal ob die Kiste 66 oder 166 MHz hat, ein 386er ist es sicher nicht, die waren langsamer. Mit 66 MHz kanns ein 486er oder ein Pentium sein, mit 166 MHz ist es sicher ein Pentium.

Für einen digitalen Videorekorder ist das aber zu langsam, fürchte ich.

----------

## bjartur

Hi Leute,

sorry habe mich vertippt, der Rechner hat 166MHz.

Wenn's 'n 486er ist müßte die Installation mit nem Stage3 gehen, oder?

lg

bjartur

----------

## Scotty49

Naja, wenn man die Videos im Rohformat auf der Platte speichert (sollte ja mit 40 GB laufen) und anschließend in Ruhe codiert (was bei dem Rechner ca. 3 Jahre dauern sollte   :Wink:  ), KÖNNTE es evtl. gehen. Und ich denke, WENN, dann am ehesten unter Gentoo.

Soweit mein Senf dazu  :Very Happy: 

Scotty

----------

## Aphex3K

Keine Chance, du kannst nichtmal annähernd schnell genug die Daten im Rohformat auf die Platte schreiben, so das sie am Ende noch akzteptabel verwehrt bar sind.

Es sei denn du hällst 130x100 Bildpunkte bei 14fps akzeptabel...  :Wink: 

----------

## Aphex3K

 *bjartur wrote:*   

> Wenn's 'n 486er ist müßte die Installation mit nem Stage3 gehen, oder?

 

Der Stage ist doch realtiv schnuppe, so lange du darauf achtest, das der CPU/System-Typ stimmt (x86)!

----------

## spitzwegerich

Wie gesagt, mit 166 MHz ist es ein Pentium. Gentoo zu installieren ist an sich kein problem, aber dauern wird es...

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du das System nicht auf einem schnelleren Rechner für den "Kleinen" aufsetzen willst.

----------

## Aphex3K

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, mit 166 MHz ist es ein Pentium. Gentoo zu installieren ist an sich kein problem, aber dauern wird es...

 

Und es dauert definitif! Kernel kompilieren kann sich schonmal nen halben Tag hinziehen...

x86 ist ne Prozessorfamilie. 386, 486, Pentium wäre dann 568 (lateinisch penta = fünf, siehe Pentagram = Fünfeck). Also kann man auch das x86 Paket benutzen.

----------

## bjartur

Ok, das mit dem Videorecorder vergess ich mal wieder.

Dann verwend' ich die Kiste einfach dazu mich genauer mit Linux (Gentoo) auseinanderzusetzen. 

Gibt's irgendwo eine Anleitung wie ich das anstelle das System auf 'nem schnellen für den 'kleinen' aufzusetzen und dann auf den 'kleinen' zu übertragen?

----------

## Gekko

Probier mal die Suchfunktion aus, die ist sehr hilfreich   :Wink: 

am schnellst gehts mit ner chroot umgebung und nacher platten umbauen,

alterneativ such nacht distcc threads.

lg, gekko

----------

## bjartur

Ok, Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Werd' mich mal durch die gefundenen Threads ackern.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel kompilieren kann sich schonmal nen halben Tag hinziehen...

 

Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, denke ich. Auf einem Pentium-I (also nix MMX) 200 MHz hab ich mal einen 2.4er Kernel so 2 Stunden bauen lassen.

----------

## toskala

könnten sich in zukunft bitte nur noch menschen melden die ahnung von dem gebiet haben? danke.

man kann sehr wohl mit einem p166 den firlefanz stream von einer dvb karte auf die platten wegschreiben.

zwingend dazu notwendig ist jedoch _aktive_ karten hardware.

mit dem passiven schnodder den man für billig geld bekommt geht das nicht. das erwartet, dass die cpu die hauptarbeit leistet.

und nun zum thema platten. das sind nicht mehr als 2,irgendwas mbit. das schafft nun wirklich jeder p166...

echtzeit divx encoding wird er natürlich nicht hinbekommen, so ohne weiteres.

cheerios,

-

----------

## SnorreDev

Mal zu dem Thema x86 Prozessoren und Tacktung

286 <= 20 mhz oder gabs sogar mehr? Ich hatte einen 20er

386 <= 40 mhz

486 >= 33 mhz <= 100 mhz beim 486 dx4

586 fing glaub ich mit 66 mhz an kann aber auch sein, dass es erst beim 100 mhz anfing. Ist schon was lange her.

----------

## sirro

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> 586 fing glaub ich mit 66 mhz an kann aber auch sein, dass es erst beim 100 mhz anfing. Ist schon was lange her.

 

90 gab es definitiv (hatte ein Kumpel) Ich glaub 75Mhz gabs auch. 66 weiß ich nicht...

Andere Gebote?  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Hab noch einen AMD K5 mit 100MHz in der Familie mit VesaLocalBus, ist ein 586er. Glaube den gab es bis 150MHz.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es mit 60 MHz Pentiums losging. Des weiteren gab es 66, 90, 100 MHz (und den legendären Pentium Bug  :Cool:  )

Außerdem gab es meines Wissens auch einen 486-DX4 120, eventuell von AMD.

----------

## PrakashP

@toskala

So richtig die Checkung scheinst du aber auch nicht zu haben, solange du den stream nur runterschriebst und nicht decodieren willst, geht das auch mit billigen DVB Karten. (Im übrigen wird die Technisat SS2 wohl *weniger* Last dabei erzeugen als eine mit decoder, weil der chip mit seinen hardware Filtern moderner ist. Achtung ich rede nur vom streaming!)  Nur das IO System sollte das mitmachen (sprich busmastering, also scheidet VIA fast sofort aus...).

Evtl solltest du die Definition von "aktiv" erläutern, denn das hatte ich bsi jetzt nur im Zshg mit ISDN Karten gehört...

----------

## toskala

PrakashKC:

ich redete auch lediglich vom streaming, nicht vom weiterverarbeiten oder anderen sperenzchen. wenn jemand auf die frage "geht videorecorder mit p166" eine antwort haben will, dann sieht die bei mir genauso pauschal aus.

mal ganz davon ab, dass eine debatte darüber hier wieder derbe off-topic werden würde und ich eh schon knietief im moderator dispo stehe   :Wink: 

----------

## Aphex3K

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es mit 60 MHz Pentiums losging. Des weiteren gab es 66, 90, 100 MHz (und den legendären Pentium Bug  )
> 
> Außerdem gab es meines Wissens auch einen 486-DX4 120, eventuell von AMD.

 

Ich hatte nen P75, der fehlt in deiner Liste! (Hab ihn auf 90MHz übertackten können...)

----------

## sputnik1969

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Mal zu dem Thema x86 Prozessoren und Tacktung
> 
> 286 <= 20 mhz oder gabs sogar mehr? Ich hatte einen 20er
> 
> 386 <= 40 mhz
> ...

 

Nicht ganz...

286 -> 8-20 MHz

386 -> 16-40 MHz

486 -> 25-133 MHz

Pentium (nicht 586, 586er gibts auch von Cyrix und AMD) -> 50 - 300 MHz (>233MHz nur als Mobile) und die 50-66 MHz Versionen mit 5V, der Rest 3,3V

K5 (AMD 586) -> 75 - 117,5 MHz (PR 133 waren auch nur 100MHz PR150 waren die OEM versionen mit 100MHz (besseres Marketing, denn der PR133 war größtenteils so schnell wie P150, deshalb wollten die großen OEMs den Chip mit PR150 Aufdruck) und PR166 waren mit 117,5 MHz

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hab noch einen AMD K5 mit 100MHz in der Familie mit VesaLocalBus, ist ein 586er. Glaube den gab es bis 150MHz.

 

Vorsicht verwechslungsgefahr... Was du hattest war ein 5k86 (486er Pinout) kein K5 (586er/Pentium Pinout), denn VesaLocalBus gabs nur auf 486er, denn das ist der native 486er Systembus.

Aber um zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen: Ein P166 reicht zum aufnehmen von Video mit ca. 320x200 Pixeln mit Nuppelvideo...

Aber ein MMX-prozessor sollte es schobn sein, sonst droppt er wirklich dauernd...

Und zufriedenstellend ist die Qualität nicht wirklich...Aber unmöglich ist es auch nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Hab noch einen AMD K5 mit 100MHz in der Familie mit VesaLocalBus, ist ein 586er. Glaube den gab es bis 150MHz. 
> 
> Vorsicht verwechslungsgefahr... Was du hattest war ein 5k86 (486er Pinout) kein K5 (586er/Pentium Pinout), denn VesaLocalBus gabs nur auf 486er, denn das ist der native 486er Systembus.
> ...

 

Ja er hat in beiden Punkten recht.

Nicht ich hab das Ding, sondern ein Familienmittglied hat es bis heute am laufen, und ich soll es immer warten, kotz  :Wink: 

Ich hatte zu der Zeit noch Amiga im Betrieb.

Und unter einem 300MHz ohne MMX würde ich es auch nicht versuchen. Das Gerät ist ja zu über 90% voll ausgelastet mit CPU, Chipsatz, BUS und Festplatte. Da sind oft Fehler vorprogrammiert.

----------

## Robelix

 *toskala wrote:*   

> könnten sich in zukunft bitte nur noch menschen melden die ahnung von dem gebiet haben? danke.
> 
> man kann sehr wohl mit einem p166 den firlefanz stream von einer dvb karte auf die platten wegschreiben.
> 
> zwingend dazu notwendig ist jedoch _aktive_ karten hardware.
> ...

 

Trotzdem stößt man mit so eimem Teil sehr schnell an die Grenzen:

Auch Abspielen wird er nicht rein per Software schaffen.

Außerdem haben viele Boards aus der Zeit Probleme mit eintsprechend großen Harddisks.

Fazit:

Als Musikmaschine ein feines Teil, für Video glaub' ich nicht, daß es den Aufwand wert ist.

Robelix

----------

